# 10/1/04



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

This fish is just so easy to photograph... I had to take more...









I was playing around with the white balance...








Finally found the correct White balance...








That shows of ''its'' actual colors...








Finally...

Here is the whole Gallery if your interested... 10/01/04 Pictures


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Nice pics.


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

Nice gallery love the shots i wish i could take nice pics like that


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Thanks.
the key to taking good fish pics...its all in the lighting...and a decent camera...lol
But mostly lighting....


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

And i have nether!


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Gorgeous


----------

